# Need advice on Jigging Rod



## PasadenaMan

I am looking to buy a affodable jigging rod and found 2 that are in the price range I am looking to spend. In a few weeks I will get a reel. This is for offshore use only.

Please let me know which one you would buy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310205114276&

or
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200457910935

Thanks!


----------



## Roger

Personally, in my opinion for an entry level rod. I would choose one of these. They're not expensive and they will handle some nice fish.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Pe...ods&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313


----------



## PasadenaMan

Which length would y ourecomend the 6' 6" or the 5' 8"


----------



## mad marlin

ill say go with 5'8" lenght if you,re fishing on a private boat , longer rod for jigging are not easy on the angler unless you,re fishing on a party boat , then you will do better with a longer rod. Jigging rods are normaly pretty short as you just drop down and not casting. So short and a good backbone & action its important 
Regarding rods ill say go with a Daiwa Saltiga or The Dragon fly from Islanders, those would be a good option for a entry level rod.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*also look at....*

Check Cabelas, they have the Shimao travela 5.6-5.8 in X-heavy 80-200lbs class. rig it with a Diawa saltist 2-speed 40 loaded with 100 lbs braid and you're ready for anything out there. Best Jigging setup i've ever used. and the whole rig will run about $525.00. Super Smooth Drag, heavy drag and did i Mention 2-Speed? You'll be happy you spent the Money..the 2-speed 40 is a hair smaller than a Shimano Torium 20 but holds a whole lot more line..Good luck with your choice.


----------



## El Carnicero

PasadenaMan said:


> I am looking to buy a affodable jigging rod and found 2 that are in the price range I am looking to spend. In a few weeks I will get a reel. This is for offshore use only.
> 
> Please let me know which one you would buy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310205114276&
> 
> or
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200457910935
> 
> Thanks!


If you want to go feel up on the Tsunami they got them at FTU on Fuqua. They are a few dollars more though but it is right here. Not Joosie. I got Hoppers and havent had an issue yet. Plus they got good local warranty for your hard earned dollars. Oh and their Sponsors also.:texasflag


----------



## PasadenaMan

Thanks for all the tips, I think I wil head over to FTU this weekend and buy a hopper and save up for 2 Daiwa STTLD40-2SPD

Wife says my guns and fishing stuff are like rabbits, they multiply each time you pull them out.


----------



## barefootin

Hmmm, budget jiggers?
I can't speak for either of those rods though they both may be good. Why take the chance?
I personaly would go OTI as they are a proven stick. The 600 for heavy duty or the 300 for snapper etc.
You can find them on ebay for just over $150 but I would buy from a reputable retailer with warranty.
Hopper is proven also and a bit more economical. 
Go with the tried & true. 
Post the same q on the 360 Tuna jigging forum and you will get lots of feedback that may help and also consider buying used. There are many folks out there that cannot fish due to BP spill closed waters; you might catch a deal.
I know of a few selling rigs if you would like to pm me.


----------



## Reveille75

*Looking for Jigging Rods tambien*

I have two Penn 320's that I need rods for. I saw a Tiger Lite Jigging Rod by Shakespeare that I liked but I couldn't get along with the color. I did like the trigger grip and the long butt section and the fact it was equipped for a rod holder. I can afford to pay more than they cost but price aside, I like the rod. If somebody can give me a tip on a rod with similiar characteristics, I sure would appreciate it.
David


----------



## PhotoBill

*Okuma Cedros Speed Jig rods*

I'm looking for some feedback on these rods before I buy one.
Okuma Cedros Speed Jig rods. http://www.okumafishing.com/family/303643/Cedros_Speed_Jig

Has anyone used them before?


----------



## mad marlin

for that money go to FTU and get a hopper stick . Cedros rods aint got the backbone needed for jigging & the butt end it too short for this application

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/FTU/c-offshore-rods/FTU-HOPS-P.html


----------



## Whisky Delta

*Broken Rod*

Just broke my brand new 5'8" Hopper. First time on the water with it. First decent fish. Quite unexpected when it snapped 10" from the tip. I wasn't putting near the pressure on it that I have applied to an 'el cheapo' rod that has seen 3 solid years of use, up to 50lb ling, many "unknowns" with parted line, and general disregard for its' well being (I only paid $40 for it).

I liked the rod very much...light weight, good balance, great trigger handle, so I'll be carrying the remains back to the store soon, and I'll give an honest assessment of the warranty policy. Everyone will have some 'less-than-perfect' products from time, it's also about how they back them.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Was it a spinner or conventional?


----------



## Whisky Delta

Conventional. HOPC 270FS. Rec. Line Wt. 60-100#. I was using 50# braid.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Did you tip wrap it at all? Referring to an occurence that happens with conventional jigging rods where the line forms a half hitch around the end of the rod. You would know because you have to stop and undo it by hand.

My theory has been that this event causes a burn in the rod when the weight of the jig tightens the half hitch. Then later when the rod is loaded, a break occurs at the weak spot where the top fibers have been cut.

It happens mostly with standard conventionals and not spinners or acid wrap, because the line just slides off the rod instead of hanging on the guides.

I have had this theory for a long time, but can't prove it, because once its broken, all evidence of the initial damage is destroyed.


----------



## bailout2860

All i can say is "Hopper" those rods are awesomeee!!!! Caught many big fish on em. 75 pound warsaw, countless 60+ pound AJs, and a few 60 pound yellow fin. Never broke one. To brake one, it seems like you gotta do somethin really wrong or have a monster with the drag buttoned all the way... idk. but theyre great rods! 

, Justin H


----------



## ksong

Hooper rods look strong, but the rod can be vularable as wall is very thin.
You are not the first fisherman who broke Hopper rods.
But Hopper rods are pretty good for the money.


----------



## mad marlin

hopper rods are strong if fished within its strength sure they can brake , all rods brake if handle improperly.
thus YES hoppers too , this rods are good for the $ spend on them , if you want a budget rod that you can grow onto it go for it.


----------



## Whisky Delta

I don't beleive it was tip wrapped, but I think you may be on to something with the theory. I was in the middle of a "give a little - take a little" battle. But it wasn't a make it or break it last ditch fight. Like I said,...I was surprised when it broke. Once the rod broke, I lost the upper hand, and the fish made a hard run, I was ticked, and I tried putting the brakes on him. It was then that the line parted (expectedly).


----------



## Snap Draggin

I have three Hopper rods, and I like them a lot. I have never had an issue with any of them. One has a spinning reel on it that has 60 lbs of lockdown drag. I have put a lot of drag on that reel at times to pull AJ's from rigs. I even broke one off with 80 lb braid. It didn't cut the line on a rig either. I was fishing over natural bottom structure when it happened. All rods will have some that eventually break. That to me doesn't mean the entire line up of rods for that brand name are junk. 

Good luck Wayne at FTU. I'm anxious to see how they treat you when you return the rod. Please keep me posted.


----------



## PasadenaMan

I have not made a purchase due to buying a kenner. But I am going to go with a hopper from FTU and the Daiwa STTLD40-2SPD.


----------



## Bird

Take a look a good look at the Dragon Fly rods from Serious Tackle. Local rods, local guy with personal guarantee. I've been fishing them since then came out and have totally punished them, no problems except a couple scratches. I use a 6' 250g spinner and a 6' 400g spinner 30lb and 65lb braid respectively. Hopper does feel like a good rod, would like to fish one for sure.


----------



## Whisky Delta

I finally took the 'broken arrow' Hopper Rod back to FTU ( I live 90 miles away, and had to wait for an opportunity to get over to the H-Town area).

*My Honest Asssessment:* I can not honestly say that they have a "no questions asked" return policy. They did accept the rod and replace it with a new one. No trouble. No apologies. But a brief q&a which I suppose was directed at whether or not I stepped on it, closed it in a rod box, truck door, etc..(I have 2 witnesses that can certify I broke it in a real life typical fish fight,...Snap draggin was asleep, all he heard was the cussin'...honest,..no bs here. I'd buy another one if I lived less than 20 miles away. If I didn't want to drive or spend the time getting a warrantee honored, I'd try the Shimano or something else mentioned here, or I'd buy something cheap. But this the first moderately priced dedicated jigging rod I've owned, so what do I know?!


----------



## tbone2374

I agree with Big Poppa, and the Shimano!


----------



## High Slime

The shorter the Rod the better for Jigging Blue Water Jigs You will feel the fish hit the jig on the way down. Remember, the bigger the jig the bigger the fish.


----------

